# Exel Dateien mit anderem Programm öffnen?



## Cheris (19. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte wissen, ob man abgespeicherte Exel-Dateien mit einem anderen, am besten kostenlosen Programm, öffnen lassen und dann auch noch bearbeiten.

Wenn ihr so ein Programm kennt, wäre es echt nett,wenn ihr mir sagt woher ich es dann bekommen würde.

Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus


----------



## mobs (19. November 2004)

OpenOffice....

http://www.openoffice.org glaube

Das Programm heisst dann Calculator(?)


----------



## Cheris (19. November 2004)

OK danke werde ich mal probieren


----------



## hela (19. November 2004)

Hallo,
    OpenOffice hat inzwischen auch deutche Web-Seiten: http://de.openoffice.org/ und (was vielleicht noch wichtiger ist) deutsche Anleitungen, ist aber von der Benungsoberfläche MS-Office ziemlich ähnlich, so dass man sich schnell reinfindet. Kurioserweise ist OpenOffice moderner als MS-Office, weil es auf XML basiert und Microsoft will wohl seine nächste Version auch so machen. Bei Golem gibt es einen Haufen Infos zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Cheris (20. November 2004)

Jo vielen Dank, habs mir runter gelanden und komm gut damit zu recht. Echt cool, das alles kostenlos ist.

Vielen Dank für die Infos und Antworten.


----------

